# ICD-10 Test



## mbarker (Jul 29, 2014)

The ICD-10 test we have to take for the AAPC is strictly over ICD-10-CM right? Thank you in advance for any answers!


----------



## KINA (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## mbarker (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## abeer (Aug 13, 2014)

*ICD proficiency test*

If for some reason (lets hope not) that you would fail the first time, how long do you have to take the 2nd one?

Thanks


----------



## erjones147 (Aug 14, 2014)

You just have to have a passing score by September 30, 2015, or you may be in danger of losing your credential


----------



## bobbyswife_2001@yahoo.com (Aug 25, 2014)

*ICD-10 Assessment*

Has anyone heard if they are going to extend the date in which the assessment needs to be taken?  Since they extended the date of implementation to Oct 1 2015, I would think they would postpone the assessment due date as well......


----------



## kathleyou (Aug 30, 2014)

*Proficiency testing date*

When you look at the details for the proficiency test it says we have until Dec. 31, 2015 to pass.


----------



## debi7478 (Aug 31, 2014)

*ICD10 CM proficiency*

so just to clarify... if I took all the ICD-10-CM chapter module tests and passed them and I received a certificate that states 

Certificate of ICD-10-CM Proficiency     This means I am good for ICD-10 certification??   Just want to be sure before I scream it from the mountain tops that I passed it.


----------



## JanetRatchford (Sep 1, 2014)

Debi, Did you take the on-line ICD-10 training that is labeled the "at you own pace" course? I am interested in taking that course in order to get my ICD-10 certification as well. Did this course give you questions at the end of each module, or did you complete all of the modules and then at the end take a test with 151 questions?
Thanks!


----------



## Jcharbonnet7701 (Sep 2, 2014)

*ICD 10 assessment wasnt too difficult*

I am a fairly new coder ( still have my "A") but I had already done the ICD 10 workshop with my local chapter and wanted to take the assessment while it was still fresh, I advise being familiar with your guidelines (Codes First, Excludes1 & Excludes2) but I Passed with a 90% its open book, just to see if you can code ICD 10 you can use any & all resources available to you as if your coding for work, Google, Medical dictionary, I usesd some guideline notes I had from another workshop that went into "Guidelines" in detail & Google for some medical terms I wasn't familiar with- finished with half hour to spare- hope this puts some of you at ease. If you can code ICD9 you can code ICD 10- only book you Need is an ICD 10 Draft (I had 2014) AAPC book. Good luck & Happy Coding I am so glad I got this done & out the way- its not required till Dec. 2015 thou


----------



## JanetRatchford (Sep 3, 2014)

Debi, I am also wondering the same thing.  Can anyone give us an answer?


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Sep 4, 2014)

I attended the in-person training.  However, I have the online training as well.  If I complete the online training, will that be sufficient for keeping my certification or must I also take the 70 question test?  It seems like I was sent an e-mail that gave me the option to complete the classes without taking the test?  Is that correct?


----------

